# What slideshow software can create a show/burn to disc/copyright protect?



## Sroblyer (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all I am brand new to this forum and will be posting many questions for you all in the coming days.  I am just launching a new photography business.  Photography has been a passion of mine for a long time and am now just starting to take picutres of other peoples kiddos (besides my own) and families.  I would like this slideshow capability so customers can take a disc to work and show off and maybe get some word of mouth advertising.  Any advice welcome.:mrgreen:

Title really says it all.  I am looking to be able to create copyright protected slideshow (right click protected etc.) that I can burn to a disc and give to customer, so they can SHOW OFF my photos the their family and others.  I have Photoshop CS2 but the slideshow you can create there is too simplistic for me.  Side note, it has to be very user friendly.:lmao:


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 24, 2008)

Try this one, you can download a free trial, I use it and it works well
http://www.photodex.com/products/proshow


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 24, 2008)

Understand one thing, if you can see it, hear it on a computer you can steal it. The best way I believe to protect your work and I have used it in graphic arts is this, http://www.digimarc.com/mypicturemarc/how-it-works/default.asp. Or one of the competing companies. Using any other method is just a minor annoyance for someone trying to steal your work. And even this has its flaws but it is beyond most to get around it, the other way anyone with any computer knowledge can steal it. Right click protect thats funny, just do a screen shot. I won't post any other methods so not to encourage thievery but that one is well known by even most newbies.

This is a good read, http://www.photographers.co.uk/html/digital-watermarking.cfm


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Lightroom for slideshows


----------



## orljustin (Apr 12, 2012)

" I am just launching a new photography business.  Photography has been a  passion of mine for a long time and am now just starting to take  picutres of other peoples kiddos (besides my own) and families."

Sigh.  "just starting to take  picutres" and already launching a "business".  Wow.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2012)

2008 thread a spammer dug up guys. :lmao:


----------

